# I Never Cease To Be Amazed.



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 25, 2015)

_I was getting ready to go to bed last week when the Brute {SHMBO} comes in and gets dressed._
_"I'm going to the store".Now it's 10:30pm on a Saturday night and I'm tired so I laid down......After all how much trouble can she get into....._
_  2½ hours later the dogs wake me up raising hell in the front room.....So I get up and look...Hmmm strange car in driveway.  I get dressed and go outside to find out what is going on._
_Thats when the Brute gets out of the car and say's "Thanks for the ride" and heads for the front door._
_ Well I'm full on awake now......"Where's your car".........."Ditch" says she.And I follow her inside._
_Now I don't know about Y'all but I didn't feel like listening to a some long drawn out story about the reason it's there I just want to go see for myself if I could get it out or have to pay the wrecker to winch it out._
_ So off Jethro and I go to find the car....Turns out that wasn't that hard.......There with more flashing lights and strobes than the fourth of July  is a roll back flatbed wrecker and the driver is out looking it over.......Just my luck... So I pull up in front of him and turn on my four way flashers and get out with my five cell mag light to look over the carnage...Yup there it sits up to the frame in the mud......Looking behind the car I see two tire ruts going back straight as a arrow for a couple hundred yards....Looked like a set of railroad tracks...._
_ Well thinks I at least their is no LEO's around...........About that time up pulls a deputy and turns on his blues....At least it's not a state trouper...They have no sense of humor._
_"Looks like your having a little trouble here"...."Not me it's the old lady's  car"...."Is she hurt?"..."Nope"...."Is she drunk or High?"..."Nope just boneheaded" says I...."Well how did she manage to get the car stuck don here?'....."Well Sir after living with her for 35 years I find it easier not to ask Questions I really don't want the answer too."......He smiles and tells me "I know what you mean I just divorced my wife of eight years."_
_So after a little looking around he says to me"I don't see any property damage and there is no No Parking sign I'll just fill out a tag and post it on her window to let every know That we know about it and you have 72 hours to get it out of there."_
_"Thank You sir" and he and the tow truck driver leave._
_Six hours later I load up 250 feet of tow chain and head down to the American Legion's Sunday morning All you can eat breakfast to find a friend with a four wheel drive pick up and buy him breakfast. With his help we drag it out the way she went in and got it home before she woke up._
_That was a week ago today and she has still not told me how or why she was down in that ditch._
_Some times it's better that way._
_***Just Saying***********
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
****
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
***********G*****************_


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 25, 2015)

Yep. If you REALLY dont want to know, they tell you anyway.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## kvt (Oct 25, 2015)

If you do not want to know they tell you in minute detail,  but if you want to know they will not even give you a hint.
30 plus and counting'


----------



## Andre (Oct 25, 2015)

Glad to hear she's okay, best of luck with insurance. 

Oh, and thank you for supporting the American Legion  They do more for the community than you'd imagine.


----------

